# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Lux Ekspress kokemuksia

## hantzzu

Nyt kun Lux Ekspress on liikennöinyt Helsinki-Pietari väliä jo jonkin aikaa niin päätin kokeilla heidän palveluja.
Tammikuussa 2016 on 15 eur tarjous yhdensuuntaisesta matkasta.

Ostin lipun heidän internet sivun kautta.
Maksutavan sain itse valita: Luottokortti tai pankkimaksu.
Valitsin pankkimaksun Nordean kautta.
Raha lähti tililtä mutta ruutuun tuli teksti että varausvahvistusta ei voi tehdä koska maksu ei vielä ole kirjautunut tilille.
Odotin 5 minuuttia ja suljin sivun koska edistystä ei tapahtunut.
Seuraavana päivänä odotin matkan vahvistusta sähköpostiin, mutta mitään ei tullut.
Lähetin sähköpostia Lux Ekspressin asiakaspalveluun Virossa jossa vastattiin että pankkimaksut menevät Paytrail:in
kautta ja joskus kestää pari-kolme päivää ennen kun maksu näkyy.
Nyt on kolmas päivä menossa maksutapahtumasta eikä vieläkään mitään.

Olen matkustellut joka vuosi aika paljon ja maksanut lento- ja laivalippuja sekä luottokortilla että pankin kautta.
Koskaan ei tämänlaisia ongelmia ole ollut.
Nordea toimii myös Virossa joten luulisi maksuliikenteen hoituvan nopeasti.

Lux Ekspress:in as palv henkilö kehoitti ostamaan uuden lipun, mutta nyt maksamaan luottokortilla.

Tällä kertaa kadonnut summa oli pieni,mutta mitä jos kysymyksessä olisi 4-5 henkinen perhe joka
haluaa matkustaa samana päivänä kun ostaa liput mutta lippua ei saa koska rahat ovat vasta matkalla.
Hämmennys voi olla aika suuri.

Luulisi että Lux Ekspress hankkiutuu eroon kyseisestä maksutavasta jos se kerran ei asiallisesti toimi.
Tähän mennessä olen pettynyt Lux Ekspress:in toimintaan.

Matkustuspäiväni on huomenna ja uuden lipun ostan luottokortilla.
Tämän tarinan loppua en vielä tiedä.

----------


## samulih

Hyvä tietää Paytrailista, sitä nykyään tunketaan tarjouksena monessa nettipalvelussa joita voisi hankkia...

----------


## flix

Maksuongelmissa tulisi olla suoraan Paytrailiin yhteydessa. Näin ainakin Onnibus.com ohjeistaa. Paytrail on myös maksunsaaja.

----------


## hantzzu

Nyt on mennyt 3 päivää eikä lippua ole toimitettu.
Lähetin mailia että palauttaisivat rahani.
Nyt netistä ostettaessa lippu on tuplasti kalliimpi koska matkapäivä on tänään- joten menenkin
autolla ja ostan tankin ja kanisterin täyteen venäläistä halpaa bensaa.
Näin ainakin tiedän että pääsen varmasti reissuun.

Periaatteessa niin simppelin asian kun bussilipun ostaminen pitäisi olla helppo asia
mutta tässä tapauksessa näköjään ei.
Netistä muilta foorumeilta olen lukenut että Paytrail ei hyvin useasti toimi kuten odottaisi.
Tästedes en osta mitään missä kyseinen yhtiö on mainittuna.
Kukatietää vaikka seuraavalla kerralla on kysymyksessä koko perheen lentoliput lomalle )))

----------


## flix

Itse veikkaan että onnibus.com tuskin käyttäisi Paytrailiä jos se toimisi huonosti. Todennäköisimmin tässä tapauksessa oli vain huonoa tuuria. Niin ja rahat ovat Paytrailillä, että sieltä kannattaa pyytää rahoja takaisin.

----------


## Arska02

Itse olen matkustanut kerran Tallinnasta Riikaan Lux Expressillä. Hyvin pelasi. 

Varattuna oli parempi luokka.
+ Yksittäiset penkit
+ Vettä ja patukka odotti istumapaikalla
+ Kuumia juomia sai hakea automaatista
+ Näyttö ja kuulokkeet koko matkan ajan
+ Vessa melko siisti
+ Toimiva wi-fi koko matkan

- Hidastelu
- Henkilökunnan (kuski ja opas) palvelukieli

Rajan ylityksen jälkeen alkoi vähän hermostuttaa kun jono seisoi paikallaan toista tuntia. Lopulta sekin alkoi liikkua, onneksi ei kiirettä ollut mihinkään.

----------


## antti

Minulla on myös oikein positiivisia kokemuksia Lux-express matkoilla. Pietariin ja takaisin tähän mennessä kolmesti ja viimeksi ostin lipun käteisrahalla Kampin terminaalista. Autot 15 metrin Irizareja, joissa kuitenkin vain 56 paikkaa, eli mukavan väljää istuskella. Talo tarjosi vesipullon ja kahvit sai hakea automaatista. Lisäksi oli jonkinsortin viihdelaite, mistä oli mahdollisuus katsoa leffaa. Netti vain toimi niissä hyvin kankeasti. Matka sujui joka kerta ihan sujuvasti, Venäjän tullistakin pääsi joka kerta alle 15 minuutissa. Eli voin suositella tätä kyytiä. Kuskien kielitaito rajoittuu venäjään ja huonoon englantiin, mutta kyllä silti pärjäsi.

----------


## Lasse

Itse olen kerran matkustanut Lux Expressillä Helsingistä Pietariin. Menomatkalla bussi oli loppuunmyyty. Rajan ylitys sujui tästä huolimatta sujuvasti ja Pietariin saavuimme yli tunnin etuajassa. Paluumatkalla auto oli noin puolillaan ja Helsinkiin saavuimme liki kaksi tuntia etuajassa. Nämä tosin olivat yövuoroja jolloin liikenne on hiljaista, mutta on aikatauluissa ilmaakin varmuuden vuoksi.
Kaikin puolin homma toimi hienosti. Kuten Antti jo edella mainitsi, ainoa miinuksen aihe voisi olla kuljettajien kielitaito. Se ei kuitenkaan ole ylitsepääsemätön ongelma, ja kuljettajat (joita autossa on aina kaksi) olivat hyvin kohteliaita ja ajoivat todella pehmeästi ja rauhallisesti!

Baltiassa olen matkustanut lukemattomia kertoja Tallinna-Riika ja Riika-Vilna linjoilla. Lisäksi saman yritysken budjettiversio Simple Expressillä Tallinna-Vilna ja Vilna-Varsova-Berliini reiteillä.
Baltiassa kuljettajien kielitaito on paljon parempi kuin Venäjällä. Etenkin virolaiset kuljettajat palvelevat yleensä englanniksi ja usein myös suomeksikin.

Lux Expressin ehdottomat vahvuudet ovat erinomainen kalusto ja hyvä henkilökunta. Autojen varustelu vaihtelee hieman reitistä ja vuorosta riippuen, mutta ei ikinä ylitä viiden vuoden ikää. Helsingin linjaa liikennöidään 15-metrisillä 56 paikkaisilla Irizareilla. Osaa Tallinna-Riika linjan vuoroista ajetaan Business Lounge busseilla, joiden takaosassa istutaan 1+1 penkityksessä. Riika-Moskova linjan autot puolestaan on koko pituudeltaan 2+1 penkityksellä.
Kaikissa autoissa on ilmastointi, wc, wifi ja latuaspistokkeet. Uudemmissa kuten Helsingin linjan autoissa sekä normaalit sähköpistokkeet että USB-pistokkeet. Jalkatila on aina runsas ja käytävän puoleisessa istuimessa on sivuttaissiirto. Autoissa on kuumajuoma-automaatti, joka on matkustajien vapaassa käytössä. Kun 9 uutta Irizar i8 bussia saapuvat maaliskuussa on kaikissa autoissa myös jokaisella istumapaikalla oma multimedialaite, josta voi katsella elokuvia, kuunnella musiikkia, surfata netissä, pelata pelejä tai katsella GPS karttaa. Maaliskuussa tulevissa uusissa autoissa on kuulemma jotain uuttakin tarjolla.

Itse olen aina ollut erittäin tyytyväinen matkoihin. Aikataulutkin ovat pitäneet hyvin, pidemmillä reiteillä yleensä aina huomattavasti jopa etuajassa. Ainoat myöhästymiset olivat viime kesänä kun Via Balticalla tehtiin Latvian alueella mittavia parannustöitä.
Mikäli bussi kuitenkin olisi myöhässä, siitä näköjään ilmoitetaan reitin varrella oleville matkustajille. Toissa syksynä odottelin 22:30 lähtevää Simple Express vuoroa Varovasta Berliiniin, auto on lähtenyt 14:30 Vilnasta. Tuntia ennen lähtöä sain tekstiviestin jossa ilmoitettiin vuoron olevan puoli tuntia myöhässä. Berliiniin saavuimme aamulla 20 minuuttia etuajassa.

Hiljattain Lux Express avasi myös Puolan sisäisiä reittejä, ja nykyään pääsee aina Prahaan ja Budapestiin saakka.

----------


## markus1979

Pitää muutama sananen kirjoittaa taas pitkästä aikaa.

Olen Lux Expressillä matkustanut lukuisia kertoja, lähinnä Pietariin, mutta myös Viron sisäisillä reiteillä.

Hyviä tarjouksia on jatkuvasti, kannattaa tarkistaa myös venäjänkieliset sivut alennuskoodien toivossa. Syksyllä käytännössä jatkuvasti oli tarjolla Helsinki-Pietari-liput 500 ruplalla, eli nykykurssilla vajaalla kuudella eurolla.

Lippujen hinta useimmilla reiteillä riippuu varausajasta ja täyttöasteesta. Viron sisäisille matkoille lippuja saa jo kahdella eurolla (Pärnuun). 

Erittäin tärkeää on huomata PINS-kortilla saatavat alennukset. Ahkera matkustaja saa 40% prosentin alennuksen KAIKISTA normaalihintaisista matkoista, tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että ilman muita kamppiksia Pietariin pääsee Helsingistä liput etukäteen ostettaessa alle kympillä.

Pääsääntöisesti kyyti on ollut tasaista ja aikataulussa on pysytty. Joskus on ollut sairaustapauksia rajalla ja/tai viisumiongelmaisia matkustajia, joiden kanssa on mennyt odotteluksi. 

Tiettyinä viikonpäivinä bussit ovat olleet aivan täynnä, mutta joskus on matkustajia ollut vain kaksi. Suomalaisia matkustajia on melko vähän, pääsääntöisesti itänaapureita.

Pidemmillä kansainvälisillä linjoilla hintaan sisältyy vesipullo, kuumat juomat automaatista ovat aina ilmaisia. Nettiyhteys toimii pääsääntöisesti hyvin, molemmin puolin rajaa (joskus verkkoon pitää kirjautua uudestaan rajanylityksen jälkeen). Ahkera matkustaja saa (ainakin Virosta lähtevillä kansainvälisillä linjoilla) ilmaisen niskatyynyn ja peiton.. tämä myös sillon, kuin lipusta on maksettu vajaa kymppi. 

Viron sisäisillä linjoilla osa autoista on hieman vanhempaa tyyppiä (violetteja), näistä puuttuu kahviautomaatit ja multimediaruudut ovat pienempiä. Tummanharmaita autoja liikkuu myös maan sisällä ja niissä varustetaso on parempi, vastaten kansainvälisten linjojen kalustoa.

Virosta Venäjälle mentäessä bussista tulee nousta vain kerran, Venäjän puolella. Viron puolella rajaa rajavartijat tulevat keräämään passit bussista ja palauttavat tarkastuksen jälkeen. Suomen ja Venäjän välillä bussista on noustava kahdesti molempiin suuntiin kuljettaessa.

Lux Express on säännöllisesti laajentanut tarjontaa, bussilla pääsee Tallinnasta mm. Budapestiin. Itse en ehkä niin kauaksi yhtäjaksoisesti istuisi, mutta Moskovaan on lippu ostettu loppukuulle. Tästä matkasta voisin tehdä pienen matkaraportin jälkikäteen. Matka tuntuu mielenkiintoiselta, Tallinnast Tarton ja Võrun kautta raja-asemalle vievä bussi jättää matkustajat Riiasta tulevaan bussiin, joka vie virolaiset ja latvialaiset yhdessä Moskovaan.

Yhtiön autot ovat sattuneet kahteen ikävään onnettomuuteen viimeisen 2 viikon aikana:

Ensimmäisenä pyörähti Latviasta Pietariin matkalla ollut Lux Express kyljelleen, pari matkustajaa loukkaantui vakavammin:
http://uudised.err.ee/v/eesti/37955f...t-kaks-raskelt

Tällä viikolla Simple Express (saman yhtiön halpisbrändi) Latviasta Pietariin törmäsi ilmeisesti vastaantulijoiden kaistalle ajautuneeseen puoliperäyhdistelmään, bussinkuljettaja sai surmansa:
http://www.postimees.ee/3574365/rask...liinibussijuht

----------


## Lasse

> Viron sisäisillä linjoilla osa autoista on hieman vanhempaa tyyppiä (violetteja), näistä puuttuu kahviautomaatit ja multimediaruudut ovat pienempiä. Tummanharmaita autoja liikkuu myös maan sisällä ja niissä varustetaso on parempi, vastaten kansainvälisten linjojen kalustoa.


Itse asiassa nämä violetit bussit eivät kovin vanhoja ole, tulivat 2012 ja 2013. Erilainen väritys johtuu siitä, että eivät alunperin tulle Lux Expresseinä vaan Seben Täistunniekspresseinä. Vasta myöhemmin Viron sisäiset Täistunniekspressit muutettiin Lux Express liikenteeksi. Tämän jälkeen uudet bussit näillekin linjoille ovat olleet tuttuja harmaita, samoilla herkuilla kuin kansainvälisenkin liikenteen autot.

----------


## markus1979

Tuli Moskovan reittikin kokeiltua. Lähtöjä Tallinnasta on yksi päivässä, iltakahdeksalta. Matka taittuu Tarton ja Võrun kautta raja-asemalle, jonne saavutaan puolinöin. Täällä Virosta lähteneet matkustajat hyppäävät Latviasta tulleeseen bussiin, joka rajamuodollisuuksien jälkeen ajaa suoraan Moskovaan. Aikataulun mukaan (talviaikaan) perillä ollaan yhdeltä, me saavuimme noin tuntia etuajassa. Voisin kuvitella, että hieman paremmassa säässä ja sutjakkaammalla rajanylityksellä perillä voitaisiin olla vieläkin aiemmin, aikataulutettuja välipysäkkejä kun ei ole.

Ajossa ollut Tallinnasta lähtenyt bussi oli tavallinen violetti Lux Express ilman kahviautomaattia. Tästä voisi hieman miinusta antaa. Neljä tuntia on melko pitkä aika ja kaluston voisi kyllä kierrättää niin, että se kahviautomaatti osuisi tälle lähdölle, on kuitenkin siitä pisimmästä päästä olevia Viron sisäisiä linjoja.

Tilanne parantui merkittävästi Latviasta tulleeseen bussiin noustaessa (Viron kilvissä, latvialaiset kuskit). Se oli Lux Express Special, eli kuskin puolella yksittäisistuimet, ojan puolella kaksoispenkit. Istuimet olivat tavanomaisia levemmät, jalkatuki helpotti nukkumista.

Lisätietoja bussista: http://www.luxexpress.eu/fi/lux-express-special

Listahinta tälle lähdölle on 55 euroa. Venäjänkielisiltä sivuilta ruplilla ostettuna ja 40% vip-alennuksella maksettavaa jäi noin 22 euroa, mitä pidän hyvin kohtuullisena hintana Tallinna-Moskova välistä.  

Rajatarkastus otti aikaa yllättävän kauan, huomattavasti paljun uneliaampi suoritus kuin Pietarin suunnalla. Loppumatka meni käytännössä pysähtymättä, muistaakseni kaksi lyhyttä tupakkataukoa pidettiin. Nukuin itse suurimman osan matkasta, itse asiassa yllättävänkin hyvin. 

Jäin itse kaipaamaan hieman pidempää taukoa jollekin aamiaisenostopaikalle. Nyt 16 tunnin aikana ei ollut mitään järkevää mahdollisuutta ostaa evästä eikä juotavaa. Lisämoitteita voisi antaa siitä, että VIP-asiakkaan tyynyn ja patjan sai vasta bussia vaihdettaessa, vaikka hyvää käyttöä olisi niille keksinyt jo ensimmäisen neljän tunnin aikanakin. 

Paluumatkan suoritin Pietarin kautta. Kokeilin Aeroflotin lentoa Moskovasta Pietariin, hintaa sille kertyi noin 28 euroa. Lähtöjä on erittäin paljon ja jo muutaman päivän päähän liput irtoavat tuohon hintaan. Palvelu oli erittäin ystävällistä, kaikki tapaamani ihmiset puhuivat englantia. Yksi 23 kiloinen lauku kuului hintaan, lisäksi kolmioleipä, kahvi/tee ja vesi. Lentoaika tasan tunti, ja koneena A320. Seuraavalla Moskovan keikalla kokeilen todennäköisesti junaa. Käytännön matka-aika ei ole paljoa pidempi ja hinta jopa hieman edullisempi. Liput hyvissä ajoin ostettaessa irtoavat tavalliseen pikajunaan (matka-aika reilu 4 tuntia) noin kympillä, Sapsan on vielä hieman nopeampi, mutta liputkin maksavat jo reilu pari kympiä.

Bussimatkalle Moskovaan houkutteli lähinnä halu kokeilla hieman pidempää bussikyytiä. Kokonaisuuden arvioisin täysin tyydyttäväksi, jopa hyväksi. Nopeammin ja edullisemmin (jos ei ole VIP-tasoa) pääsee Pietarin kautta, joko lentokoneella tai pikajunalla.

Helsingistä lähtien yhdistelmä Lux Express ja pikajuna Pietarista Moskovaan on kyllä melko hyvä, ilman kanta-asiakkuuttakin pitäisi selvitä alle 20 eurolla ja nopeammin kuin Tolstoilla.

----------


## markus1979

Toissapäiväisen naistenpäivän kunniaksi Lux näemmä tarjoaa jopa 50% alennuksen kansainvälisistä bussilipuista tämän viikon ajan.

Tarkemmat tiedot viroksi:
http://www.luxexpress.eu/et/naistepaev-lux-expressiga

ja englanniksi:
http://www.luxexpress.eu/en/womans-day-with-lux-express

Tarjouskoodi "lady" toimii myös suomenkielisillä sivuilla, vaikka siellä kamppiksesta ei puhuttu mitään.

Täyden 50% alennuksen löysin mm. 18.5. aamun suoralle bussille Tallinnasta Vilnaan, se irtoaisi kympillä. Kohtuullinen hinta pitkästä matkasta, toki lähtöaika epämiellyttävä suomituristille (yhdestäkään laivasta ei pääse kuudeksi asemalle ja yöpyminen vain tuon takia ehkä turhaa). Halpisbrändin Simple express veisi 8 eurolla yöbussilla, jossa säästyisi sitten hotelliyöpyminen (jos yö bussissa ei rassaa). Pidemmillä vuoroilla alennusprosentti näytti olevan pienempi (Varsova, Bratislava jne).

----------


## markus1979

Luxin linjoista tuli toukokuussa kokeiltua myös Minskin linja. 

Kyseessä on Riiassa bussin vaihtoa edellyttävä linja, joka soveltuu mainiosti Suomestakin liikkeelle lähtevälle (koska lähtö on alkuillasta, kerkiää loistavasti aamulaivoilla Tallinnaan ja kaupungilla kerkiää evästelläkin rauhassa).

Aikataulu on seuraava: Tallinnasta voi valita joko 16.00 tai 17.00 lähdön (näitä ajanvarausjärjestelmä tarjoaa mikäli reitiksi valitaan Tallinna - Minsk). Mikäli vuorot ostaa erikseen, voi tietysti valita matkan Tallinnasta Riikaan vapaammin. Nyt, SuperBussin aloitettua Riian linjansa, on mahdollista säästää hieman menemällä ensin isolla punaiselle Riikaan. Hinta Tallinnasta Luxilla ei kuitenkaan päätä huimaa. Neljä maata ja pääkaupunka käsittävä matka maksaa ilman alennuksia 31 euroa! PINS-kortilla alennusta voi saada jopa 40%. 

Myöhäisemmällä 17.00 lähtöllä aikaa jää Riiassa noin 1,5 tuntia. Koska bussiasema on vanhan kaupungin välittömässä läheisyydessä, voi siellä piipahtaa näppärästi syömässä. Aikaa jää myös Stockmannilla ostoskeluun. Pieneä vinkkinä: alkoholi on nyt Latviassa selvästi Viroa halvempaa. Mahdolliset MATKAPULLOT kannattanee siis ostaa mielummin Latviasta. Riiassa suositeltava ruokapaikka on Pelmeni XL, aivan vanhankaupungin keskellä, siellä saa parilla eurolla kipollisen pelmenejä (täytettyjä pastatyynyjä), juomat myös hyvin edullisia, euron molemmin puolin.

Isommat matkalaukut on helppo jättää bussiaseman säilytykseen, parin tunnin säilytys maksaa vain noin 0,5 euroa!

Riiasta matka jatkuu Liettuaan, jossa isompi pysähdys on Panevėysissa. Varausjärjestelmä näyttää jostain syystä linjan kahdessa osassa, Riika - Panevėys, Panevėys - Minsk. Itse arvelin, että tämä voi olla toimilupakysymys (eli Valko-Venäjä on myöntänyt linjaluvan Liettuasta), mutta matka ajetaan samalla autolla Riiasta lähtien ja mitään muutakaan erikoista Panevėysissä ei tapahdu. Vilnasa pysähdys on myös hieman pidempi (riippuen tietysti siitä, miten paljon etuajassa sinne saavutaan, lähtöaika liene vähintään aikataulun mukainen). Itse nukuin sen verran sikeästi, että Vilnan ohituksesta ei juuri muistikuvaa ole (yleisestikin, olen onnistunut nukkumaa Luxin yövuoroissa sen verran hyvin, että useat pienemmät pysähdykset jäävät huomaamatta).

Passintarkastus Liettuan puolella oli hyvin nopea. Valko-Venäjän puolella kesti hieman kauemmin. Raja-asemien väliin mahtui Duty Free -myymälä, jota voi ehdottomasti suositella. Saksalaista vodkaa 3 euroa litra, American blend -tupakkaa 4 euroa kartonki (en tiedä valmistusmaata), länsibrändit hieman kalliimpia). 

Minskiin saavuimme noin seitsemäksi. Bussiasema on heti juna-aseman vieressä, molemmat siistejä ja turvallisen oloisia. Flirttejä pääsee siis tiirailemaan heti bussin saavuttua. Itseäni ensikertalaisena hämmästytti eniten kaupungilla puhtaus, muuten meno oli ehkä hieman uneliaampaa kuin Pietarissa tai Kiovassa. Baltiassa matkustaneelle ero on kuitenkin suuri. 

Minskiä voi ehdottomasti suositella kiertomatkan välipisteeksi. Pienenä vinkkinä: normaali turistiviisumi on perin kallis. Edullisempi vaihtoehto on ottaa kauttakulkuviisumi, joka mahdollistaa 48-tuntisen visiitin maahan. Itse maksoin tallinnalaisen matkatoimiston järjestemästä pikaviisumista 47 euroa (kokonaiskulu, toimitus seuraaaksi päiväksi). Tavallinen pikaviisumi Suomesta suomalaiselle voi maksaa jopa 200 euroa! Matkaa voi kauttakulkuviisumilla jatkaa vaikkapa Ukrainaan tai Puolana (junalla, bussilla). Itse valitsin yöbussin Kiovaan, joten perilläoloaikaa jäi kaksi kokonaista päivää ja yksi yö.

----------


## markus1979

Jotain kummaa tapahtunut Venäjällä, Helsinki-Pietari linjan bussit jääneet rajalle ja väitetty liikennelupien peruuttamisesta.

Lux Express väittää, että lupien pitäisi olla kunnossa ja ilmeiesti Viron ja Venäjän välinen liikenne pelaa.

Matkustajia laitettu juniin ja majoiteltu myös.

Ihmetyttää tuo matkustajien määrä, kerrottu että 270 matkustajaa kolmessa aikataulunmukaisessa lähdössä. No, ilmeisesti ollut tuplalähtöjä, onhan loma-aika.

http://uudised.err.ee/v/majandus/dc5...usse-ule-piiri

----------


## markus1979

Kolleega tulossa yöbussilla Pietarista Helsinkiin. Oli korvattu oheisen kuvan Ecolinesin bussilla. Varustetaso sama (viihdesysteemi, wifi, wc, ilmaiset kuumat juomat), mutta jalkatilaa niukemmin ja penkkikin kuulemma kovahko. Mutta hyvä, että korvaava kyyti järjestyi. Olivat lähestyneet alkuperäisen lähdön matkustajia tekstiviestillä.

Tarkempaa tietoa ongelman syystä ei ole vielä missään esitetty, puhelinpalvelukaan ei osannut kertoa.



Tässä vielä linkki Iltalehteen:
http://m.iltalehti.fi/ulkomaat/20170...whatsapp-share

Ja IL:n artikkelissa viitattu sosiaalisen median keskustelu venäjäksi läytyy täältä:
https://vk.com/topic-17223979_34345227?offset=2780

----------


## MJG

> Tarkempaa tietoa ongelman syystä ei ole vielä missään esitetty, puhelinpalvelukaan ei osannut kertoa.


Jäänyt putiikilta suojelurahat hoitamatta.

----------


## markus1979

Eilisiä uutisia:

http://uudised.err.ee/v/majandus/839...likkust-ei-nae

Tiivistetysti yhtiö kertoo, poliittisesti korrektisti, että eivät näe tapauksen taustalla pahantahtoisuutta.

1) Kolmen bussin tuulilasissa oli säröjä ja myös joitain epäselvyyksiä papereissa
2) Yhtiötä oli huomautettu ongelmista tapaninpäivänä, ja annettu 3 kuukautta aikaa korjata puutteet
3) liikennelupa oli kuitenkin peruutettu ja se tuli sitten maanantaina yllätyksenä

Ilmeisesti ongelma koski kaikkia venäläisen tytäryhtiön operoimia linjoja, eli Helsingin suuntaa ja myös osaa Tallinnan suunnasta. Viron yhtiön operoimia ajoja tämä ei koskenut.

Viron rajalla ongelma hoidettiin niin, että venäläinen auto vei matkustajat rajalle josta he kävelivät tarkastusten läpi viron puolelle ja virolainen auto vei heidät Tallinnaan (tai päinvastoin). Helsingin linjalla ajettiin kilpailijan toimittamalla autolla (ainakin Ecolinesin venäläisen yhtiöna auto oli ajossa).

Mielenkiintoisena yksityiskohtana mainitaan, että tuulilasi saa olla säröllä kotimaanliikenteessä, mutta ei kansainvälisessä ajossa. 

Yhtiö ilmoitti, että ongelmia korjataan koko ajan, mutta esim tuulilasinvaihto ottaa aikaa loma-aikana.

Aiheesta myös kaksi tiedotetta yhtiön sivuilla:
https://luxexpress.eu/et/lux-express...rburi-liinidel
https://luxexpress.eu/et/lux-express...plaaniparaselt

Valitettavasti suomenkielisillä sivuilla ei ole mitään tietoa aiheesta. Englanniksi tässä:

https://luxexpress.eu/en/lux-express...and-tallinn-st

----------


## Lasse

Lux Express saapui henki sitten Pietarista Kamppiin, jälleen omalla autolla. Mielenkiintoiset oli se, että autossa oli nyt Suomen kilvet!

Lux Express Finland FMN-546 Irizar i6 15.37, käyttöönotto 28.1.2015, rekisteröity Suomeen 13.1.2017.

----------


## antti

Tällä hetkellä on kolmessa Lux-Expressissä Suomen rekisterikilvet, mutta ken haluaa ikuistaa ne kamerallaan, niin saa pitää kiirettä, sillä ihan lähipäivinä tilalle tulossa virolaiset kyltit !

----------


## Lasse

> Tällä hetkellä on kolmessa Lux-Expressissä Suomen rekisterikilvet, mutta ken haluaa ikuistaa ne kamerallaan, niin saa pitää kiirettä, sillä ihan lähipäivinä tilalle tulossa virolaiset kyltit !


Ainakin päivävuorossa on eilen ja tänään ollut jälkeen venäjänkieliset autot.

----------


## markus1979

Onko nyt kyseessä samat, vanhat venäläiset autot? Olivatkohan suomikilpiset noita samoja, vai tuotiinko esim Virosta väliaikaisesti autoja jotka rekisteröitiin Suomeen? Kuulostaa hieman erikoiselta..

----------

